# Gulf Coast of Florida home waters?



## Backwater

Ok, who lives at and lives for and targets the Gulf Coast region of Florida? What's your home waters / home turf and why do you fish those areas, aside from convenience? How far of a run is it to get there for you from the house and how long of a boat run is it to get to your favorite spot from the ramp? Weekends, week days, etc.


----------



## Cliff

I live in Englewood for a few months a year. Fly fish the Charlotte Harbor area. The ramp in Placida is about 10 minutes. I will travel 7 miles one way, maybe run 20 miles in a day.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I live in Charleston but my inlaws live in Parrish/Bradenton and you can be in some good spots here in 10 min from a ramp.


----------



## J-Dad

I live in Atlanta, but fish the Big Bend area as far east as the Aucilla River and as far west as Apalachicola - most of that time between St. Marks and Panacea. It's a 5 - 6 hour drive from home, but compared to other areas in Florida it's relatively uncrowded, and no water quality issues. Can be fishing a few minutes from most of the ramps.


----------



## fjmaverick

Naples Florida. Its about a 20 min run from the ramp to Rookery Bay/Johnsons Bay.
10,000 islands is 25 min ride to Goodland then another 20 min run in the boat to Buttonwood Bay.


----------



## TylertheTrout2

Born in Naples but a life long resident of Bonita Springs. Estero Bay is the primary stomping grounds, especially at this point in my life since I have a small home on Spring Creek (tributary to Estero Bay). I can literally take off from my dock via trolling motor and fish my way out the creek or can run to different spots. Estero Bay isn't a huge body of water so at most, im burning maybe 4-5 gallons of fuel on a full day of fishing...and that's if I run around quite a bit. We have a neighborhood boat ramp, its my neighbors driveway (it extends down into his canal going under his stilt home, old FL style) so goes without saying we 'hoodrats' are spoiled rotten.


----------



## Indy

I fish mostly Clearwater, Safety Harbor. St. Joesph Sound, upper Tampa Bay. I fish only during the week. Ramps for Clearwater and Safety Harbor are 10 minutes away. Fishing area's are abound a 15 minute run. I live in Clearwater.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Rural Ft Myers 8 acreas 1 hour to matlacha 1 hour to everglades city. So I fish both areas relatively short boat runs in both areas.


----------



## Dawhoo

Cape Coral.

10 minute drive to landing to access Matlacha and Charlotte Hsrbor or 10 minutes to put in a yacht club where I can access Pine Island sound . Both of the boat runs are about 45 minutes due to the manatees.


----------



## Padre

I live in Destin on the harbor and keep my boat on a lift behind my house. When my boat is on the lift, it takes me about 20 minutes to get out of the harbor (idle speed only) and I am on the flats of Choctawhatchee Bay. However, during the tourist season, I cannot fish the flats around Destin because of all the rental wave runner and pontoon boats, So then I have a run of anywhere between 6 and 10 miles to to back bayous, etc. When my boat is on the trailer, I try to fish all the places that are too far away to go by boat, like Point Washington, West Bay, St. George Island, Mosquito Lagoon and the Everglades.


----------



## mangoman

Eric Partin said:


> I live in Destin on the harbor and keep my boat on a lift behind my house. When my boat is on the lift, it takes me about 20 minutes to get out of the harbor (idle speed only) and I am on the flats of Choctawhatchee Bay. However, during the tourist season, I cannot fish the flats around Destin because of all the rental wave runner and pontoon boats, So then I have a run of anywhere between 6 and 10 miles to to back bayous, etc. When my boat is on the trailer, I try to fish all the places that are too far away to go by boat, like Point Washington, West Bay, St. George Island, Mosquito Lagoon and the Everglades.


What he said but I'm in Valparaiso. Don't forget Apalachicola


----------



## lmborror

Live in Fort Myers. Fish out of Punta Rassa or Pine Island. Generally running less than 15-20 minutes to get to my spots. Longer if putting in at Punta Rassa and running up North in Matlacha or Pine Island Sound. Usually fish the weekends, sometimes sneak out after work during daylight savings time. Can't beat the diversity we have in our area.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I live in Gainesville and generally fish from Ozello to the south up to Steinhatchee to the north, with Cedar Key being the center point. During scallop season I avoid crystal river/ozello and steinhatchee and focus on the cedar key/waccassasa areas to avoid the armada of pontoon boats and fools.


----------



## Backwater

Backcountry 16 said:


> Rural Ft Myers 8 acreas 1 hour to matlacha 1 hour to everglades city. So I fish both areas relatively short boat runs in both areas.


Alva?


----------



## CaptainRob

I live in Lakeland and fish mostly Tampa Bay, but take trips often to the Lagoon and Chokoloskee. Always looking for people to share the skiff with so if anyone is ever interested let me know.


----------



## TylertheTrout2

Rob drop me a line if your ever heading South!! Im in Bonita Springs but fish Goodland, and Port O Isles occasionally!


----------



## Steve_Mevers

15 minute drive to boat ramps on Pine Island, several of them you can start fishing as soon as you leave the dock. Since I retired last year I try to fish during the weekdays. The waters in the SW coast are hard to beat for the diversity that they offer.


----------



## Ben

Cape Coral. 5 minutes to Matlacha Pass ramps and 15 to Pine Island Sound ramps.


----------



## Daz

I live in the Placida/Port Charlotte area (South Gulf Cove to be exact) - Keep my flats boat on a lift behind the house and target tarpon, snook and reds in Charlotte Harbor and down the West Wall as well as in the backcountry creeks and residential canals. I'm about 15 minutes by water to the upper harbor / Myakka river and the West Wall. Close, convenient, and lots of good fishing. Will also do the occasional off the beach trip for tarpon in summer but that's a 20 minute drive to the ramp or 40 minute run by water.

I generally fish (fly only) weekdays and nights to keep away from people. Average 3-4 days/week.


----------



## firecat1981

I'm in Lakeland, but don't get enough time to fish as of late, but I'm hoping to change that later this year. I tow my skiff out to the Tampa Bay area, 1-1.5 hours drive, typically launching from ft Desoto or little manate river. Fishing is anywhere from 5-20 minutes from the ramps. 

Also been going down to Englewood a few times a year. 1.75 hours away and fishing can be anywhere from 5-30 minutes from the dock.


----------



## Cliff

DWJensen said:


> I live in the Placida/Port Charlotte area (South Gulf Cove to be exact) - Keep my flats boat on a lift behind the house and target tarpon, snook and reds in Charlotte Harbor and down the West Wall as well as in the backcountry creeks and residential canals. I'm about 15 minutes by water to the upper harbor / Myakka river and the West Wall. Close, convenient, and lots of good fishing. Will also do the occasional off the beach trip for tarpon in summer but that's a 20 minute drive to the ramp or 40 minute run by water.
> 
> I generally fish (fly only) weekdays and nights to keep away from people. Average 3-4 days/week.


Daz, I am over in Englewood. I have a East Cape Fury. If you would like to go out some time let me know at [email protected]. Happy to go out during the week. I have been fly-fishing for many years and am happy to share the poling. 

Cliff


----------



## Dawhoo

Good to see so many in the SW Florida area. Always open to sharing the pole with others as I often fish alone being new in the area and often last minute trip due to medical school schedule.


----------



## Daz

Cliff said:


> Daz, I am over in Englewood. I have a East Cape Fury. If you would like to go out some time let me know at [email protected]. Happy to go out during the week. I have been fly-fishing for many years and am happy to share the poling.
> 
> Cliff


Sounds great Cliff. Expect an email in the next few days - Gotta get through the holiday weekend and the upcoming winds then I'll be ready to get out and hit 'em. (I've also got some decent dock lights near me in the SGC canals where I'm picking up some nice snook these nights.)


----------



## Vertigo

Yankeetown. Three ramps within blocks, five minutes away from a ramp directly on the Gulf (end of Rt. 40) I've caught max slot Reds within 100 yards of the Rt. 40 ramp. If I have to spend more than 15 minutes from boat in the garage at home to casting a line in the water, it's a bad day. BTW, Lake Rousseau and excellent bass fishing is 15 minutes in the other direction.


----------



## BK922

Gulfport, FL/ S. St. Pete. Home waters are UTB where I grew up which is a 20 minute truck ride 10 minute boat ride, good snook fishing. Also, Boca Ciega Bay/ FT. Desoto area, boat ramp a couple blocks away, fishing spots all pretty nearby, like the clearer water for sightfishing and better Tarpon fishing. The gheenoe is pretty economical and I'll burn a gallon or two in a day. 

Favorite thing though is to take trips over to ML or down to Pine Island Sound. The lack of development and habitats really do it for me down there. Next place to explore is the everglades...


----------



## timogleason

East Side of Pine Island. Fish Pine Island Creek behind my place, Matlacha Pass Spots like 2 Pines, Smokehouse Bay, Indian Fields, Mud Hole etc. Many days I barely or never make it on plane so the fishing is super economical when I fish right in Pine Island Creek. Since the boat is behind the house, I get to fish every day even if I have to work, which isn't too much these days. I moved here full time from California a couple years ago after owning my place for 10 years. Best move ever!


----------



## Ben

timogleason said:


> East Side of Pine Island. Fish Pine Island Creek behind my place, Matlacha Pass Spots like 2 Pines, Smokehouse Bay, Indian Fields, Mud Hole etc. Many days I barely or never make it on plane so the fishing is super economical when I fish right in Pine Island Creek. Since the boat is behind the house, I get to fish every day even if I have to work, which isn't too much these days. I moved here full time from California a couple years ago after owning my place for 10 years. Best move ever!


You live in a dream spot Tim. Would love to be in Matlacha or Blue Crab Key on the water.


----------



## MariettaMike

Holiday Inn Canal off Crystal River. Ramps at Barge Canal, Fort Island, Ozello, Homosassa, Mason Creek, Bayport. ROCKS everywhere.


----------



## Bonecracker

Live in Thomasville, Ga and it takes me around 1:40 min to get to Carrabelle, FL. Have 15-20 years of experience from Keaton Beach, Spring Warrior, Econfina River, to the Aucilla River but we purchased a beach house in Carrabelle and had to learn a new place all over again. The city ramp is 1/4 mile away from the house and the other ramp is 4 miles away and it just depends on were I want to fish and given day.


----------



## flysalt060

Have family in Thomasville bone cracker. The 2 hour drive to SGI got old. Fish bald point , mashes sand and alligator point. My sister keeps her boat at AP marina.


----------



## joshuajones57

CaptainRob said:


> I live in Lakeland and fish mostly Tampa Bay, but take trips often to the Lagoon and Chokoloskee. Always looking for people to share the skiff with so if anyone is ever interested let me know.


I fish in Tampa Bay a lot myself as I live in Clearwater. I normally fish out of my kayak but wouldn't mind pitching in for gas if you don't mind.


----------



## PVredfisher

I live in St. Pete and fish the Tampa Bay area mostly, still learning the area since moving down from Jacksonville this past year. Drive to the ramp is 5 to 20min depending on the ramp and game plan that day. Once on the water it is about 10 to 20min run to fishing grounds.

I am also looking for people fish with as well, shoot me pm if anyone wants to get out on the water.


----------



## Darkstar

I'm In Lynn Haven (Panama City) with my boat hanging in the backyard. It takes 5 minutes to be in north bay and fishing goose bayou with a lot more good fishing within 20 minutes. Trailering the boat, I love to fish crooked island sound and St Joe bay as well as eastern choctawhatchee bay.


----------



## Reelluvin

I live on a canal in Hudson. I can fish the flats right off my canal or I can be on plane in the GOM in less than 5 minutes. I also have access to backwater areas within a short putt. We've lived here since 2011. I still wake up everyday and can't believe I live here.


----------



## crboggs

I'm normally poling or paddling Upper Tampa Bay.

Fly only, no spin.


----------



## zlenart

I moved to St Pete in May, got my boat up here in August, and have fished Ft Desoto a couple times, Clearwater a couple times, and the upper bay a couple times. Still getting used to the massive amount of boat traffic coming from fishing Goodland. I can only really fish on the weekends so that doesn't help.


----------



## Palma Sola

QUOTE="Cliff, post: 329725, member: 14780"]I live in Englewood for a few months a year. Fly fish the Charlotte Harbor area. The ramp in Placida is about 10 minutes. I will travel 7 miles one way, maybe run 20 miles in a day.[/QUOTE]


Backwater said:


> Ok, who lives at and lives for and targets the Gulf Coast region of Florida? What's your home waters / home turf and why do you fish those areas, aside from convenience? How far of a run is it to get there for you from the house and how long of a boat run is it to get to your favorite spot from the ramp? Weekends, week days, etc.


----------



## Palma Sola

Palma Sola said:


> QUOTE="Cliff, post: 329725, member: 14780"]I live in Englewood for a few months a year. Fly fish the Charlotte Harbor area. The ramp in Placida is about 10 minutes. I will travel 7 miles one way, maybe run 20 miles in a day.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Palma Sola

Living the dream just off Palma Sola.. Been here fishing hard for just 7 months and my skeg can prove it.. My main areas are from Manatee River and occasionally is Sarasota Bay.
I'm learning a ton.. and need to get back to fly fishing again very soon. I've been having fun fishing with soft plastics ...
I love the Cortez area and i'm glad to be here...


----------



## 850Khai

panama city. boat ramp in my neighborhood and west bay is right out in front of my house


----------



## david_corbin

Sarasota Bay out of City Island ramp. sight fish reds on fly skinny out of a caimen and deeper flats with most anything plastic that comes out of a Zman bag.


----------



## SWFLrunner

Live in Crystal Beach, East side of St. Josephs Sound directly behind the pass betweeen Honeymoon and 3 Rooker islands. Boat ramp is a mile from the house but use dirt launch at a park to avoid that madness, Anclote is another option. Reds, Trout, and Tarpon within minutes of launch. Typically work my home area and North, great diverse fishery.


----------



## Wintille

Been fishing the Southshore of Tampa Bay from the Alafia River south to the sunshine skyway for 14 years. Mainly use artis but will throw the castnet when I have guests aboard. The diversity and quality of our fishery down here never cease to amaze me!


----------



## jeep2448

Crystal river is home, I fish from Homosassa to Cedar Key!


----------



## Inkandholes666

I'm out of Fort Walton Beach. Padre I think I've passed by you once or twice


----------



## efi2712micro

Cliff said:


> I live in Englewood for a few months a year. Fly fish the Charlotte Harbor area. The ramp in Placida is about 10 minutes. I will travel 7 miles one way, maybe run 20 miles in a day.


Hi Cliff ... heading to Englewood June 9 and spend a week on manasota key. First time in the area so don't know much. Will you be there then? Any place you recommend for fly fishing? Looking to get my young one (17) on a babytarpon. The folks on this site have given me lots of options but still have three weeks to go so continuing to plan! Cheers


----------



## efi2712micro

DWJensen said:


> Sounds great Cliff. Expect an email in the next few days - Gotta get through the holiday weekend and the upcoming winds then I'll be ready to get out and hit 'em. (I've also got some decent dock lights near me in the SGC canals where I'm picking up some nice snook these nights.)


Daz, Cliff, coming down from Houston with a BT3 myself and open to sharing a pole myself if interested ....


----------



## eightwt

I live in burbs of Havana, Fl. Currently fish out of a yak, but we have a 13 whaler that we need to get running and in the water. Fish St Marks to St George Island and local fresh water on the fly.


----------



## Backcountry 16

eightwt said:


> I live in burbs of Havana, Fl. Currently fish out of a yak, but we have a 13 whaler that we need to get running and in the water. Fish St Marks to St George Island and local fresh water on the fly.


Did not know they had suburbs up there in that neck of the woods beautiful part of Florida. My mom lives above Tallahassee in Georgia my wife loves antique shopping up that way.


----------



## Cliff

efi2712micro said:


> Daz, Cliff, coming down from Houston with a BT3 myself and open to sharing a pole myself if interested ....


Wish I could join in but I am in Island Park, Idaho for the summer fly fishing. Henry's Fork, Madison, Yellowstone. Lucky to have the chance for some of the best salt and fresh water fishing.


----------



## Padre

Inkandholes666 said:


> I'm out of Fort Walton Beach. Padre I think I've passed by you once or twice


Oh yeah, I have seen you out there. We should do a meet up. Fish some, park on a sand bar and take some pics. Maybe a couple of cold ones.


----------



## Padre

Cliff said:


> Wish I could join in but I am in Island Park, Idaho for the summer fly fishing. Henry's Fork, Madison, Yellowstone. Lucky to have the chance for some of the best salt and fresh water fishing.


Love Henry's Fork. Hoping to get back there this September.


----------



## Cliff

Padre said:


> Love Henry's Fork. Hoping to get back there this September.


Padre, Give me a holler a few weeks before you are out here. September is fantastic-we can do a float on the lower Henry's Fork or over on the Madison.

Cliff


----------



## Padre

Cliff said:


> Padre, Give me a holler a few weeks before you are out here. September is fantastic-we can do a float on the lower Henry's Fork or over on the Madison.
> 
> Cliff


That would be fantastic. I will. thanks.


----------



## efi2712micro

Cliff said:


> Wish I could join in but I am in Island Park, Idaho for the summer fly fishing. Henry's Fork, Madison, Yellowstone. Lucky to have the chance for some of the best salt and fresh water fishing.


Did the gallatin to snake river and everything in between last year with my then 16-year old daughter. It was a dream. An amazing trip .... enjoy!


----------



## eightwt

Backcountry 16 said:


> Did not know they had suburbs up there in that neck of the woods beautiful part of Florida. My mom lives above Tallahassee in Georgia my wife loves antique shopping up that way.


Had my tongue firmly planted in cheek.


----------



## Inkandholes666

I'm always up for beer and fishing and I've got a pretty flexible work schedule


----------



## Padre

Inkandholes666 said:


> I'm always up for beer and fishing and I've got a pretty flexible work schedule


I am hoping to get out Friday. I have someone in the hospital so I might have to do a funeral. I'll message you tomorrow. Maybe we could meet up. Are you fishing in the Star Tournament?


----------



## Inkandholes666

Hope it all works out for the best. I'll be out there Friday if the wind isn't too bad. I haven't heard anything about the tournament. When/where is it? I won't enter, but would definitely check out the weigh-ins


----------



## Padre

Inkandholes666 said:


> Hope it all works out for the best. I'll be out there Friday if the wind isn't too bad. I haven't heard anything about the tournament. When/where is it? I won't enter, but would definitely check out the weigh-ins


The tournament runs all summer. It is a catch and photo tournament. They have great prizes including trucks and boats for catching a tagged redfish. They released like 4 reds in each coastal county in FL. I took 4th in the fly division a couple of years ago and won a nice Engle prize package. It starts Memorial weekend. https://www.ccaflstar.com


----------

